# Help with building a pond?



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

I am wanting to build a small pond on my land. Don't really have anyone in mind to dig it for me? Anyone know anyone in the southwest part that could before I go looking? Anyone used Bentonite to seal a pond? Was wondering if that was better than clay to use? Any info would be great! Thanks!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Your local Soil and Water Conservation District can be a big help.


----------



## Kyfisherman1 (Mar 22, 2007)

bentonite to seal a dam, have tried that, no it's no where near as good as clay, you gotta have a clay like spil once you dig down in, and if you have that there won't be any need for bentonite, have used this stuff before. ...

If you dig down and hit a bed rock, your more than likely screwed, the water will start to cut out and follow the rock....


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

M. Magis got it! Check around and learn what you can from the people around you. Got to be some small waters around. Being you live in the SW corner makes ya a flat lander!  Shouldnt be to bad if you stay 12ft or less. Water run off and fresh water run in also would be a factor. Ive panned and dozed a few retainment ponds for fuel spills and water. Got to have clay. Itll seal everything. As far as depth Ive seen eyes in pond less than ten feet up here that survive. Crapps too! Just got too watch what you put in and how much.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

M.Magis said:


> Your local Soil and Water Conservation District can be a big help.



I guy I work with built a decent pond last year. I referred him the SWCD as well. He got ideas from them and they also sold him fish for stocking his pond. Also check this site out by the Ohio Div. of Wildlife. It is there pond management site. 
http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/fishing/pond/default.htm


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

I had tried the lower part of my land, but said it was to low...they said the water would fluctuate with the river, which is across the road. I was wanting to try and build it on the higher part of my land. I have dug about 5-7ft down in a few areas and hit clay, but some areas about 20ft away is just regular soil. Should I just have someone come in and tell me the best bet or what ever. I just like to have something about 10-15ft at most to keep some bass and bluegill in, maybe a few small channel cats. If it doesn't hold water, can't you bring in clay from other areas. Thanks agian!


----------



## matt (Nov 27, 2005)

HEY KEENEY
how big is your small pond gonna be
i've dug many from 10 bi 20 to 20 bi 40 that fit into peoples smaller yards and they've always held fish well
gills bass and crappies and cats


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

I only have a few spots that it could go unless I cut a few trees out of the way or what not. The place I would like to have it build would let it be about 30ft by 20ft or close to that, just want it to be about 10ft deep or so and hold bluegill, bass, and maybe some small catfish. Nothing spectacular! Not sure what to do really with the area....not sure what would be the best location...and not sure what it would even cost? Like to have someone come in and just look and see what they think.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Maybe if we could see some pics. Might be easier than goin blind. You can move clay but takes a heavier machine. As far as the clay to top soil,Might have to go too higher ground. Most top soil lays towards the creek bed. If you got clay towards higher ground Id say your in good shape. Permit pending. Also seem small ponds with cats and bass. They ate all the small gills.


----------



## Kyfisherman1 (Mar 22, 2007)

30ft by 20ft won't hold many fish at all, a good dozer man could knock that out in a few hours.


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

I could make it larger, but I would have to move a few trees. If I cut down a few trees and the dozer pulled them out. Would the pond be okay in that area. If thats the case I could build one that was at least 50ft by 60ft or larger. if it was clay that is. I'll get some pics and see what you guys think. Thanks agian!


----------



## Kyfisherman1 (Mar 22, 2007)

don't worry about the trees, remove em........ if its clay your okay, we have a goldfish pond for bait that is 30' circle, no way it could hold many real fish


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Here's some pics of the small pond we put in. It's about 50x30 and 11 ft deep in the center. We hit alot of clay so it sealed great.Also found 4 small springs while digging which filled it just fine in about a week and a half. I am on a self sufficent stocking program which consists of 35 bass (5 inch),40 adult gills,20 big hybrid gills, and about 25,000 fathead minnows. Last spring is when I started stocking and the fish are growing very fast. I also installed a aeriation system which runs 12 a day to keep the water turned over for bottom oxygen. A small wobl compressor and a good diffuser is very inexpensive to run with great results. Good Luck!!!


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

A lady my mom works with had a 3/4 acre pond put in for around $3,000. Not bad I think....


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

Been a while, been looking at some ponds to get ideas....here is 2 spots that could be used to build a pond...bigger the better...the first pic is where I want it, but don't know if its a good location...let me know what you guys think..Thanks agian!


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Good luck on your pond endevaor, looks like plenty of room for it.

Just make sure you go through the appropriate 'legal' channels to do it. I have friends that built a house in Oak Harbor and put in a pond on their property... only to find out they were on or disrupted some yada yada old flood plain / drainage plain... don't know all the details but I know they have been in court since they built it.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Buliding a pond is alot more than just digging a hole. Thats why you see alot of ponds that dry up in the dry season, they leak. Make sure you hire someone who actually is a expert in pond building. A pond can be made to work just about anywhere even in bad soil as long as they bring in clay and run a sheeps foot over it and you have enough run off in it to fill with water. Good luck


----------



## bumblebee (Mar 14, 2007)

We owned some dirt rigs when I was in high school and we would built ponds and levy's in the off season. Not sure if you have any landgraders in the area or a farmer with 8-12 yard buckets but I would at least check it out. We could build a pond for about half what a dozer would cost. The only issue may be the limited space and type of soil. Hope this helps.


----------

